# Missy



## Missy09 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi,
This is my first post here as a new member and excited to be here. My little girl is "Missy" she is seven months old and I have been told she is a Cinnamon Pearl slit to pied. This is the second Tiel I have had and she is extremely laidback and placid. Look forward to being here a long time.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

She's beautiful! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Baby Eagle (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Missy is very pretty. 🙂


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome Missy and "Mom"! She is a very pretty bird! I wish you many happy years together!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome! Missy is beautiful


----------

